# Does Antira's death have a coda i can not really tell



## john123 (May 22, 2013)

does the piece antira's dance have a CODA I am not sure but i think it does.
I know there is a motif. I think there are 2 or 3 phrases and 2 themes?
this is not my homework I am a little old for school 
thank you, have a good one

sorry i mean antira's dance


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

You're confusing two different numbers from the Peer Gynt suite . It's Anitra's dance, and Aase's death .
Aase is the mother of Peer Gynt .


----------



## john123 (May 22, 2013)

superhorn said:


> You're confusing two different numbers from the Peer Gynt suite . It's Anitra's dance, and Aase's death .
> Aase is the mother of Peer Gynt .


antira's dance andAase's death


----------

